# JButton transparent



## Gast2 (25. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

Kann man einen JButton transparent machen????oder an den Panel Hintergeund anpassen(Farbverlauf)....

habs mit Button.setOpaque(false) probiert klappt leider nicht


----------



## CyD (25. Dez 2007)

Ich bin mir zwar nicht ganz sicher, was du genau meinst. Aber schau dir diesen Thread mal an.

Oder übernimm doch einfach die Hintergrundfarbe vom Fenster und übergebe diese an den JButton.

```
JButton button = new JButton("Hallo!");
button.setBackground(frame.getBackground());
```

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein bisschen weiterhelfen.

lg
CyD


----------



## Wildcard (26. Dez 2007)

setOpaque(false) + setContentAreaFilled(false)


----------



## Gast2 (26. Dez 2007)

danke klappt bestens


----------

